# Weiterleitung



## Daniel (1. März 2001)

Ich will eine weiterleitung machen die sich auf _top öffnet. Ich habe nämlich das problem das auf meiner weiterleitungsseite ein frame ist und sich dann die neue seite im frame öffnet das sollte aber nicht sein.


----------



## Klon (1. März 2001)

Also, schreibste ma Folgendes in den Head-Abschnitt:

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function Break()
{
    top.location.href="http://www.digitaldeath.de";
} 
//-->
</script>

Jetz schreibste in den Body-Tag rein:

<body bgcolor=#123456 *onload="javascript:Break()"*>

Das dürfte reichen, musst nur noch www.digitaldeath.de gegen deine URL/Pfad austauschen.

Klon


----------



## Daniel (1. März 2001)

jo funzt

danke


----------



## Klon (1. März 2001)

Kein Problem dafür bin ich ja da


----------



## Montz (2. März 2001)

*goil*

hehe der mann kennt sich aus...


----------

